# eating cat poop - YUCK!



## LauraT (May 22, 2007)

We recently changed our cat Sylvan's food to California Natural's Herring & Sweet Potato (from the Chicken & Brown Rice formula) and Kirin has started to eat his poop 

When she was a puppy she was taught to not go in the litter box so I'm thinking it has something to do with what is in the new cat food. Is there any advice on how to stop this disgusting behavior? Sylvan's litterbox does not have a cover so i'm thinking that might help.

any other ideas/advice?

GSDinSD


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the same problem! If we leave Sinister alone with the litterbox it's like a buffet for him!!! Gross  I would also like to know how to solve this problem


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Dogs like the taste of kitty nuggets... its just a disgusting fact of life 

The only way I've been able to stop it is to just keep the litter boxes out of reach.

Else its like a buffet for Mulder as well...


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Kitty Poop! Delightful. Dogs cannot resist.

I keep the kitty litter in my laundry room, closed door and I have a little cat door cut out for them.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo will eat kitty poop as well as horse poop. As he gets older, it is easier to make him leave it. But it realy is nasty!


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

The only way i have managed is to keep them out the way but the litter boxes with lids like the booda igloo means they cant get their heads in, but horse poo well thats a different ball game mine especially like the frozen chunks because not only does it serve as a ball whilst frozen (no i dont throw it for them!) its a handy snack after bless them!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The booda litterbox or ones our cat's jump in the top are the best way to MANAGE this:

Clevercat Clevercat(reg) Top Entry Litterbox











More ideas at How to Dog-proof a Litter Box | eHow.com

Or the Booda box: Cat Litter Box: Booda Clean Step Litter Boxes at PETCO


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

We have the booda box. Works for the boys but doesn't work for my corgi jrt girl ...

The eternal battle continues ...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the old Booda box. I need to upgrade to that big beauty


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Caledon said:


> I keep the kitty litter in my laundry room, closed door and I have a little cat door cut out for them.


Ditto!


----------



## Kelridge (Mar 1, 2010)

I was having the same problem with my dogs - they would get into the litterbox then come and try and give me kisses......... _EWW_!

This is what I did - and its works AMAZINGLY well! 

I took a large (33 Gallon) Rubbermaid style container - put the litterbox pan inside of the box (just the bottom pan - you no longer need the top half) I cut a hole in the end of the container so that the cats could easily get inside....The dogs _cannot_ get to the kitty litter - but the cats can get in there - move around - and you just take the lid off the top to clean the litterbox. It does not take up much more room then the litterbox did. It also illuminated the kitty litter getting all over the outside of the litterbox! It stays inside of the container!

My cats had NO problem using it from the moment I put it down for them - and no more stinky kitty litter kisses!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is a smart solution!


----------



## Kelridge (Mar 1, 2010)

Kelridge said:


> It also illuminated the kitty litter getting all over the outside of the litterbox! It stays inside of the container!


*OOPS....*:rolleyes2: I MEANT to write "it also _ELIMINATED_ the kitty litter getting all over the outside of the container "


----------



## rodney757 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the problem of Bear eating the cat poo outside as well as horse poo


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, we call them kitty truffles at our house. My friend's shepherd used to race to and wait outside the litter box when the cat went in. EEEeeeeeewwwww!

That is one thing that will get you yelled at in our house. I am going to look at a rubbermaid container as we are down to one old kitty.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

> A poor quality diet or one that a dog is unable to digest easily might encourage your dog to give his poop a second round. In households where both dogs and cats are present, dogs may eat cat feces. Cat feces is more nutritious than dog feces, since cats are less efficient at digesting their food. Cat food is also higher in protein than dog food and so cat poop contains many extra nutrients. That being said, there are some cases when coprophagia indicates a greater health problem, such as pancreatic insufficiency, specific nutrient deficiencies, or plain old starvation. A dog that is eating a lot of food can still starve if the food is missing important nutrients. In these cases the dog will lose weight or develop other symptoms over time.


I've heard too much kitty litter can be pretty harmful to dogs too, so watch out for that. I was reading that if you put anything with MSG on your cat's food (like meat tenderizer) it makes the stool taste bad to the dogs, but that it was also very harmful to your cat, so don't do that. Along the lines of making the stool taste bad, however, I've seen products that do that which are actually safe for the cat that you can pick up at Pet Stores.


----------



## Kelridge (Mar 1, 2010)

Melina said:


> I've heard too much kitty litter can be pretty harmful to dogs too, so watch out for that. I was reading that if you put anything with MSG on your cat's food (like meat tenderizer) it makes the stool taste bad to the dogs, but that it was also very harmful to your cat, so don't do that. Along the lines of making the stool taste bad, however, I've seen products that do that which are actually safe for the cat that you can pick up at Pet Stores.


Yes, Too much kitter litter can be very bad for dogs - especially the clumping style - which so many people use now.


I have to say, I was always amazed when I heard that products like FORBID - Meat tenderizer - etc make the stool taste bad..... _LIKE IT DID NOT TASTE BAD TO BEGIN WITH!?!?  _


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Kelridge said:


> I have to say, I was always amazed when I heard that products like FORBID - Meat tenderizer - etc make the stool taste bad..... _LIKE IT DID NOT TASTE BAD TO BEGIN WITH!?!?  _




:rofl: Apparently not to them!


----------



## LauraT (May 22, 2007)

this is all good information to know since Kirin has started to itch quite a bit recently and we thought it was allergies until i went to change the box and all the kitty almond rocas were missing!!
we can't move the box anywhere else so i'm thinking we are going to try the rubbermaid container as mentioned above to deter her from the litterbox.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

My dogs ate it like it was meal time... Fixed that by putting gates up blocking access to that room.


----------



## InternetJunkie (Sep 23, 2006)

This is a concern for me. The clumping litter killed my last shepherd - his gall bladder ruptured from all that clay being in his system.

I think I'll have to give the Rubbermaid idea a shot. My new puppy is already hooked on the cat poop and goes digging in the box like it's a treasure hunt. Gates can't stop my little tiny terror.


----------



## shehulk (Jan 18, 2010)

My dog LOVES cat poop. I hear it's the high protein content that makes those nuggets particularly delectable to dogs.

We built an outdoor toilet for our indoor cats. We bought one of those kitty doors made for a sliding glass door like this one and placed a large dog crate flush up against the opening, with the litterbox on the far side. That was the only way to stop my dog.


----------

